# Newest member sophie x....



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Girls - Looks like you've got some competition!!!

Garry - I saw her first!!!

Disclaimer - if she's under 18 i take back all of the above. She looks older in her pic.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

Go for it, bro! Where is the picture - I feel like you need an approval.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

poor girl feel so sorry for her lol   already


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Go for it, bro! Where is the picture - I feel like you need an approval.


click on her profile... showing a nice stomach always does the trick for me!!

We seem to be getting a load of new members joining tonight!!! Must be because I'm back...


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

carol said:


> poor girl feel so sorry for her lol   already


I'm in london most of next week... can I come for tea at your house?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

im moving then lol for the week


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Why is it when a girl looks sultry the guys go mad but you wouldnt want ur oter half lookig like that


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

carol said:


> im moving then lol for the week


oh come on carol!!!???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> She's from mansfield & likes snakes...
> 
> bet ya...


20 mins drive from me... I'm just waiting for the ... "Hi my names sophie and I'm 15"


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

dh.dti said:


> She's from mansfield & likes snakes...
> 
> bet ya...


aaahhh and magik killed his one shame she will not like him then


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

carol said:


> aaahhh and magik killed his one shame she will not like him then


if she likes big snakes she'll like Magik!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

still cant find that perfect stomach.....?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

lol lol got the giggles now 
very true though


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

look magiks frighten her off


----------



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

Magik said:


> if she likes big snakes she'll like Magik!!!


Magiks new nickname "Trouser Snake", just like Justin Timberlake.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

:d :d :d


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

petforum said:


> Magiks new nickname "Trouser Snake", just like Justin Timberlake.


yeah thats so true lol lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

carol said:


> yeah thats so true lol lol


you'll find out soon enough carol... comming to see you next week! Cant wait!!! we will be best friends in the world ever xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> Girls - Looks like you've got some competition!!!
> 
> Garry - I saw her first!!!
> 
> Disclaimer - if she's under 18 i take back all of the above. She looks older in her pic.


shes a bit to skinny for my tastes mate ! But go ahead magik make her day!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

garryd said:


> shes a bit to skinny for my tastes mate ! But go ahead magik make her day!


thanks garry... I just hope a fat bird joins soon so you can meet your online sweetheart too...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL thats evil 
All the fat birds far and wide will be after u magik


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL thats evil
> All the fat birds far and wide will be after u magik


to be fair most birds are after me... fat, thin, young and old. Having this face is a curse!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> to be fair most birds are after me... fat, thin, young and old. Having this face is a curse!!!


why does it get slapped alot mate


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol Lol Lol.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

u need someone in ur life&someone special.feelin alone all my life.
im been looking for someone along time now but someone turn up one day but puts alot people of just cos i disabled  but i still human&like same things.


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

i need someone in manchester cos i cant go out on own cos need help so i house bound.
so go for it if u like someone as u got chance as u never no.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

sexy erica said:


> u need someone in ur life&someone special.feelin alone all my life.
> im been looking for someone along time now but someone turn up one day but puts alot people of just cos i disabled  but i still human&like same things.


There is someone for everyone in this world sophie, U will find someone eventually.

If people was put of u be4 even getting to know what person u are inside then they are best off not knowing.


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Looks like I've scared her off...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> Looks like I've scared her off...


oh thats such a shame,,, you must be gutted,, PM her your picture,im sure she will come flying back


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> oh thats such a shame,,, you must be gutted,, PM her your picture,im sure she will come flying back


I will pm her right now... good idea collie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

your welcome,,, as your popularity has dwindled on here,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your welcome,,, as your popularity has dwindled on here,


 why you bein nasty?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> why you bein nasty?


nasty,, you said it was a good idea of mine for you to PM her,,,,,
You said yourself your fan club had dwindled, did you not,????


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> your welcome,,, as your popularity has dwindled on here,


yeah what is wrong with the lovely collie today


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> nasty,, you said it was a good idea of mine for you to PM her,,,,,
> You said yourself your fan club had dwindled, did you not,????


oh fair enough. I've Pm'd her... invited her to come join us!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

good ,lets hope shes not to young for you,, and shes a good laugh,,,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> good ,lets hope shes not to young for you,, and shes a good laugh,,,


steady on... I'm just inviting her to the forum... sure she's attractive but I'm not suggesting an arranged marrige or anythin!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> steady on... I'm just inviting her to the forum... sure she's attractive but I'm not suggesting an arranged marrige or anythin!!!


well us girls are never to sure with you Wes....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

perhaps she can take my place as one of the funny ones as I dont seem to have the same efect anymore


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> well us girls are never to sure with you Wes....


are asking me to marry you?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> perhaps she can take my place as one of the funny ones as I dont seem to have the same efect anymore


thats not true vixie!!!!

.......I never remember you bein funny in the first place


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Magik said:


> are asking me to marry you?


HELL NO,!!!id rather suck on Garrys t**,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> HELL NO,!!!id rather suck on Garrys t**,


...again where is all this hate coming from?....a simple 'no' would have done!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> HELL NO,!!!id rather suck on Garrys t**,


I am sure i can find somthing better for you to suck than my tit collie


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> thats not true vixie!!!!
> 
> .......I never remember you bein funny in the first place


thats fine, perhaps its just funny looking I was thinking of


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats fine, perhaps its just funny looking I was thinking of


I was only kiddin  xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> thats fine, perhaps its just funny looking I was thinking of


I allways think your funny vix  Off for a nap, now ,see yas !


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

is this a datein site aswelll as pet site.cos i hought was pets only to talk about pets.cos can u realy meet someone of here if u like someone as i like to no.cos i dont like datein sited as would rather meet someone other then datein site,please can u explain?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

this is the general section when you can talk about anythin you want... from dating to candle stick making... anything goes!!


----------



## sexy erica (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for explaining.
cos im single&need friends cos i lonly&house bound cos i disabled but puts alot people of cos i disableed but i still have brain&think same.been single too long.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this thread was just meant for a laugh and people were just having fun and as Magik said you can talk about most things on general chat


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

where is sophie x...?


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

you frighten her off


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> where is sophie x...?


leave her alone you frightened the poor girl off at least babytashi was warned about you first


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't had chance to meet babytashi yet... where is she?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> I haven't had chance to meet babytashi yet... where is she?


working she is going to be very busy tonight in the irish bar cos Wales WON again


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Magik said:


> I haven't had chance to meet babytashi yet... where is she?


trying on hats


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> working she is going to be very busy tonight in the irish bar cos Wales WON again


she could come work for me, always looking for bar staff.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> she could come work for me, always looking for bar staff.


They won't let her go she is a very good barmaid keeps them all in order too a real chip off the old block


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> They won't let her go she is a very good barmaid keeps them all in order too a real chip off the old block


I need someone like that at the gay bar. Staff I have need tellin everythin...sayin that not all of them, some are good.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> I need someone like that at the gay bar. Staff I have need tellin everythin...sayin that not all of them, some are good.


gay bar wouldn't bother her she is used to them loads of them at the shows but she is too pretty to let out of my sights


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> gay bar wouldn't bother her she is used to them loads of them at the shows but she is too pretty to let out of my sights


do you think I would betray your trust and destroy everythin me and you have????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> do you think I would betray your trust and destroy everythin me and you have????


did I say you would ???????????????????????????????


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> did I say you would ???????????????????????????????


no you didn't... i guess I assumed wrongly!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> no you didn't... i guess I assumed wrongly!!!


there we go then young man jumping to conclusions again


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> no you didn't... i guess I assumed wrongly!!!


They say assumption is the mother of all fcuk ups


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> They say assumption is the mother of all fcuk ups


you ARE the supreme dream


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> there we go then young man jumping to conclusions again


sorry tashi. do you want me to get naked again to make it up to you?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> sorry tashi. do you want me to get naked again to make it up to you?


not today hunny had enough for one day


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> not today hunny had enough for one day


maybe we could just take our tops off and hug instead?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> maybe we could just take our tops off and hug instead?


what top???????????????????????????????????


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I left for 5 min and its turned into a nudist thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> you ARE the supreme dream


and you know you are me JUILE


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> I left for 5 min and its turned into a nudist thread


think he means a pen top


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> what top???????????????????????????????????


mama.....................


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> and you know you are me JUILE


thank you 
what happened to the deformed feet


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

poor sophie this has been


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> thank you
> what happened to the deformed feet


well i saw a pair of feet today in town that scared the fcuk outa me so i have changed my mind!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> poor sophie this has been
> View attachment 2506


I dont think she will mind


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> poor sophie this has been
> View attachment 2506


dont worry, I wont let sophie be forgotten... I have lit a candle and wait and hope that some day she will return to this forum!!

haha.. she has no idea there is a thread just for her... none of us have ever spoken to her.. she's never even made a post but is known by us all!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> well i saw a pair of feet today in town that scared the fcuk outa me so i have changed my mind!


why???

I only got little ones they hardly hold me up LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> why???
> 
> I only got little ones they hardly hold me up LOL


Well i got big feet ,big hands,big everthing  howa bout that then!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Well i got big feet ,big hands,big everthing  howa bout that then!


what size feet?????


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> what size feet?????


10......


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> dont worry, I wont let sophie be forgotten... I have lit a candle and wait and hope that some day she will return to this forum!!
> 
> haha.. she has no idea there is a thread just for her... none of us have ever spoken to her.. she's never even made a post but is known by us all!


We did had one of those before - didnt we? My bro got soooo exited and that girl never turned up for a chat.....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> 10......


fit my feet four times in your shoes


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> fit my feet four times in your shoes


unlike some other things!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> fit my feet four times in your shoes


gosh - do you have size 2,5 ?!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> unlike some other things!


what other things garry????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> gosh - do you have size 2,5 ?!


fraid so have to buy kiddies socks I can even get thomas the tank engine ones to fit me


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

must be difficult, mine are apposite - very difficult too find something really nice.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> what other things garry????


I am sorry julie unlike magik i have draw a line here  as i cant talk crude to ya as i am to much of a gent  use your imagination


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

listen everyone... dont chat too much in here I dont want it spoiling for when our sophie does arrive...


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> must be difficult, mine are apposite - very difficult too find something really nice.


what size shoes do you wear?

I wear size 6 and my brother wears a size 13


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

tashi said:


> what other things garry????


 I dont think you wanna know


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> I am sorry julie unlike magik i have draw a line here  as i cant talk crude to ya as i am to much of a gent  use your imagination


ok got plenty of that you have to when you have been army and worked with them as well LOL


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> listen everyone... dont chat too much in here I dont want it spoiling for when our sophie does arrive...


told you hunny you frightened her off big time


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

8 , but narrow - which makes it even more difficult to fit.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

maria. said:


> I dont think you wanna know


garry's alright he IS the supreme dream Maria


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> 8 , but narrow - which makes it even more difficult to fit.


mine 2.5 but wide so have to wear the boxes and not the shoes


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> mine 2.5 but wide so have to wear the boxes and not the shoes


LOLOLOL......................................


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> 8 , but narrow - which makes it even more difficult to fit.


Clarks do a size 8 but not sure if they would be narrow enough


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Clarks do a size 8 but not sure if they would be narrow enough


can we please stop going on about bloody feet please ladys


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

vixenelite said:


> Clarks do a size 8 but not sure if they would be narrow enough


No - they're wide and dont bend


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> can we please stop going on about bloody feet please ladys


but garry I luuuuuuurve my feet being played with


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> No - they're wide and dont bend


what your feet LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> what your feet LOL


no - Clarke's shoes.....


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

FEET FEET FEET FEET FEET FEET hi garry


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> told you hunny you frightened her off big time


no she hasn't even seen this thread yet... she will be back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

FEET FEET FEET FEET FEET hi, bro


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> FEET FEET FEET FEET FEET hi, bro


hi sis... xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

hello again x


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

so sis... do you think sophie could be the one?


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

the part of her which IS visible - says she's very good looking, again - her face is not very visible but cute so far - as long as she is intellectually up to your hight level


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> so sis... do you think sophie could be the one?


you're very fickle it was me not so long ago


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee 
he just cant keep focused on one thing for long like my kids lol


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> you're very fickle it was me not so long ago


that was before you left me for garry!!! your choice not mine!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Magik said:


> that was before you left me for garry!!! your choice not mine!!!


hahahahahhhaha you mad fcuker


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> that was before you left me for garry!!! your choice not mine!!!


well hang on you left me without telling me where you were going


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> well hang on you left me without telling me where you were going


that wasn't my fault... I tried to let you know, I got back and got back in touch straight away and I thought everythin was fine then I see you and garry together... you didn't even try and hide it or let me down gently it was just BAM take that... you broke my heart...


----------



## babytashi (Feb 15, 2008)

Magik said:


> that wasn't my fault... I tried to let you know, I got back and got back in touch straight away and I thought everythin was fine then I see you and garry together... you didn't even try and hide it or let me down gently it was just BAM take that... you broke my heart...


Magik leave my mammy alone you big bully lol and you can't be my step daddy cos I've aready got a daddy!!!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

babytashi said:


> Magik leave my mammy alone you big bully lol and you can't be my step daddy cos I've aready got a daddy!!!!!


well hello there babytash... you're a fiesty one aren't you!!! Thought you was at work tonight?


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

babytashi said:


> Magik leave my mammy alone you big bully lol and you can't be my step daddy cos I've aready got a daddy!!!!!


you tell him............ how are you?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

hmmmm I'm a bit sus about all this... somethin's not right!!! You wouldn't be usin your daughters username to tell me off would you tashi??? she's workin tonight???


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> well hello there babytash... you're a fiesty one aren't you!!! Thought you was at work tonight?


she only popped home to have a short break she is now going back


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> she only popped home to have a short break she is now going back


oh ok... thought you was tricking me then!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> you tell him............ how are you?


she said Hi vixie she is just back off to work now as she says looking like a great big snot her boss has changed their workshirts to emerald green for St Patricks Day and they all got to wear them tonight


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> oh ok... thought you was tricking me then!!!


hey I wouldn't do that to you


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> she said Hi vixie she is just back off to work now as she says looking like a great big snot her boss has changed their workshirts to emerald green for St Patricks Day and they all got to wear them tonight


wouldn't happen if she was workin for me!!!


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> hey I wouldn't do that to you


well I didn't think you'd leave me for that garry but you did!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> she said Hi vixie she is just back off to work now as she says looking like a great big snot her boss has changed their workshirts to emerald green for St Patricks Day and they all got to wear them tonight


she should have bought that cardy to wear over it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> she should have bought that cardy to wear over it


really wished I had bought that gold bikini to wear for garry


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> well I didn't think you'd leave me for that garry but you did!


can't help it he made me a better offer


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> really wished I had bought that gold bikini to wear for garry


oh now you're just rubbin it in... well I dont care because I've got my sophie!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> oh now you're just rubbin it in... well I dont care because I've got my sophie!!!


You think so hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> really wished I had bought that gold bikini to wear for garry


dont you think the silver would hve suited him better


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> dont you think the silver would hve suited him better


would have looked better draped across his BIG trucks black and silver - classy


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> You think so hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


well...ok so I haven't actually spoken to her. But I got good vibes about her...

haha I can just imagine her readin this massive thread and thinkin what the f*ck have I joined!?!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> well...ok so I haven't actually spoken to her. But I got good vibes about her...
> 
> haha I can just imagine her readin this massive thread and thinkin what the f*ck have I joined!?!


too right babytashi does have a good laugh about it all but then she has got a wicked sense of humour and it was her earlier on would never go on as her not fair


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

tashi said:


> too right babytashi does have a good laugh about it all but then she has got a wicked sense of humour and it was her earlier on would never go on as her not fair


haha I know it was her now.

Where's sophie *looks at watch* I have to go soon. I have a club to run!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> haha I know it was her now.
> 
> Where's sophie *looks at watch* I have to go soon. I have a club to run!


whats the club called


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

the ones I'm at tonight are Nylon and the other is called The Red Room - that one's mine!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> the ones I'm at tonight are Nylon and the other is called The Red Room - that one's mine!!


both in sheffield???


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

yep.... why you goin to come?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> yep.... why you goin to come?


bit far to travel but you never know if I am at a show that way


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


>


you dj lexus then


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

no Im not dj lexus... dj lexus is a trannie


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Magik said:


> no Im not dj lexus... dj lexus is a trannie


sorry


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hee hee hee


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hee hee hee


well you never know


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> well you never know


we DONT KNOW,,,,if we turned up there to surprise him and he was dressed all gay,,hand oh hip,, etc etc


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we DONT KNOW,,,,if we turned up there to surprise him and he was dressed all gay,,hand oh hip,, etc etc


LOL  I can picture it now.
collie do you still have a copy of the limerik I wrote about magik i cant find my copy and i want to post it or at leats pm it so some people


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

no i dont think i have,,,,,i will check, but im sure i dont have it any more,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> no i dont think i have,,,,,i will check, but im sure i dont have it any more,,,,


thanks. ........trust me to lose it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> we DONT KNOW,,,,if we turned up there to surprise him and he was dressed all gay,,hand oh hip,, etc etc


Kinky boots whip in other hand TIT still written on his forehead


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Kinky boots whip in other hand TIT still written on his forehead


yeah and he gets on very well with the ladies,, ( as most gays do,)


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> yeah and he gets on very well with the ladies,, ( as most gays do,)


 all the signs are there


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> all the signs are there


well the sign on his forehead is obvious where does he have the others


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

they are written in his posts if you look close enough you will see them lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well we soon worked him out lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well we soon worked him out lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


he aint my friend anymore cos I found the Supreme Dream


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL ive been relly laughing at you lot ya cranks haha.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> well we soon worked him out lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 very true, 

you dolphin you


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ive been relly laughing at you lot ya cranks haha.


yeah i agree, they are arent they,,tut tut tut,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> LOL ive been relly laughing at you lot ya cranks haha.


what????? handles !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> very true,
> 
> you dolphin you


she had it then sent it to garry


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

yes havent got loe's email to send it to her??????????

what did he think of it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

vixenelite said:


> yes havent got loe's email to send it to her??????????
> 
> what did he think of it


haven't told him I sent it just pinched his e-mail off that wined thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

so wich one of you lot sent me that porn


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> so wich one of you lot sent me that porn


it was me hunny cannot say it wasnt


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

read above, and its not porn its a joke lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

tashi said:


> it was me hunny cannot say it wasnt


Nah i knew it was you ! Are those men or women in the second shot !??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> Nah i knew it was you ! Are those men or women in the second shot !??


why you didnt fancy one of em did ya,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> Nah i knew it was you ! Are those men or women in the second shot !??


hey garry it was me and vixie was in the first one


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> why you didnt fancy one of em did ya,,,


To be fair collie ,i think theres more chance of me fancying you Collie than one of them


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL good lord, do they float? or sink?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> To be fair collie ,i think theres more chance of me fancying you Collie than one of them


I promise I'll wear my wellies next time then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> To be fair collie ,i think theres more chance of me fancying you Collie than one of them


how can you say that, you havent seen me swimming naked under water yet,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> hey garry it was me and vixie was in the first one


 no if it was me I would have had my gold bikini on


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> how can you say that, you havent seen me swimming naked under water yet,,,,


YET  hehehe


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> how can you say that, you havent seen me swimming naked under water yet,,,,


what do you mean yet


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> how can you say that, you havent seen me swimming naked under water yet,,,,


i have told you about flerting with me collie  you need much more training babe before you could manage anything under water with me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

garryd said:


> i have told you about flerting with me collie  you need much more training babe before you could manage anything under water with me


yeah right


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

garryd said:


> i have told you about flerting with me collie  you need much more training babe before you could manage anything under water with me


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

garryd said:


> i have told you about flerting with me collie  you need much more training babe before you could manage anything under water with me


i didnt mean DOING IT WIV YA GARRY,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hes a bloke all he heard was blah blah blah naked under water


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> i didnt mean DOING IT WIV YA GARRY,


mind boggles - doing IT without him


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> mind boggles - doing IT without him


hmm im not doint It wiv any one,,,, and most certainly NOT under water,,,,it would shrivel and i couldnt breath,,!!!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> hmm im not doint It wiv any one,,,, and most certainly NOT under water,,,,it would shrivel and i couldnt breath,,!!!!!!!


what would shrivel and stop you breathing


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> what would shrivel and stop you breathing


lol being under warer, what else


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> what would shrivel and stop you breathing


his little sausage would shrivel, and i cant hold me breath very long,,,,what did you think i ment,??????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> his little sausage would shrivel, and i cant hold me breath very long,,,,what did you think i ment,??????


you pair honestly of course I knew you meant his packed lunch and of course I knew that you wouldn't take a snorkel


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> you pair honestly of course I knew you meant his packed lunch and of course I knew that you wouldn't take a snorkel


aww no, i cant fit them ole snorkels in me tiny little mouth,,,lol,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

I am discusted with you all!!!... I've come back to this thread today to find you lot questioning me sexuality to then turning the thread into some kind of sex porn filthy dirty chat room!!!... what will my sophie think???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

would you like darren or myself to remove this thread for you magik,,so you can start her a fresh one,,,,,.....................telling her all about yourself,,,,


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> would you like darren or myself to remove this thread for you magik,,so you can start her a fresh one,,,,,.....................telling her all about yourself,,,,


no. there's no need for that... she will be able to see how hard I've worked on this thread and she will realise that I am the man for her!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

So - where is she than?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> So - where is she than?


she's probably been out clubbin or something... she's probably more of a midweek person rather than a weekend person.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Did you PMed to her at all? May be she has no idea just how popular and in demand she is?


----------



## Magik (Jan 30, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> Did you PMed to her at all? May be she has no idea just how popular and in demand she is?


yes I pm'd her but she's not been back on line


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

she is now - posted her latest picture!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

Anele Jessica said:


> she is now - posted her latest picture!!!


.........


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

this thread has nearlly made me pmsl!!!
expecially the bit abouts garryd's sausage ROFL !!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

ilovesharpei said:


> this thread has nearlly made me pmsl!!!
> expecially the bit abouts garryd's sausage ROFL !!!!!!!


what sausage?! where?!


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

Anele Jessica said:


> what sausage?! where?!


read down a bit on this page i think!! lololol something about his little sausage !!!!! lolol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hee hee it was funny lol


----------

